# gun safe or gun/bow rack



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

i've desided on what shotgun i'm gonna get and with a gun i need a safe or rack for storage but the safes cost as much as the gun if not more so i was wonderin if folks have made a gun safe or a gun rack that'll hold both a gun and bow,

Thanks in advance,
Scotty


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

ttt,

Scotty


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a friend that has a gun safe he made from an ols pepsi machine. cost him 200 dollars at the pepsi plant. He took it gutted it and made racks inside. It sits in his garage and if you didnt know better youd think it was just an old pop machine.


----------



## thelefthand (Nov 3, 2011)

FWIW - if you own multiple firearms, you really should get yourself a safe. If you're going to buy one, don't waste your money on a cheap one. Browning, Frontier, and Liberty all have good safes that are worth the $$. Yes, they are expensive, but most of the safes like Cannon aren't really worth much. Last time I looked at them, I saw several ways that I could get one open without messing with the lock. I know way too many people who have had their homes burglerised and lost their firearms in the process. Maybe not that big of a deal if you just have an old Mossberg 500 and a Ruger 10/22, but throw in a few Kimbers, an AR, a Wincester Mod 70, and a revolver or two, and then all the sudden the safe doesn't seem so expensive. Gives you a good place to keep your important documents too. 

If you're going to make one, I would look at building a closet with a false wall in the back. 

Just my 2 bits,
Mark


----------



## Oldcarjunkie (Dec 27, 2011)

pernluc said:


> I have a friend that has a gun safe he made from an ols pepsi machine. cost him 200 dollars at the pepsi plant. He took it gutted it and made racks inside. It sits in his garage and if you didnt know better youd think it was just an old pop machine.




I have one very similar in my garage, however due to the moisture i only keep my ammo there in ammo cans, but same principal, you break in you see a crusty old soda machine. Keeps the kids out of the ammo too.







Far as the safe If you have multiple guns like myself, buy as big as you can and dont go cheap cheap, My Cannon is about 1000.00 thats fairly low end considering that it will soon home about 12-15K in rifles. But its going to be Bolted and with the fact that it weighs about 700 empty, it will keep the average crook out/Making off with it.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

thelefthand said:


> FWIW - if you own multiple firearms, you really should get yourself a safe. If you're going to buy one, don't waste your money on a cheap one. Browning, Frontier, and Liberty all have good safes that are worth the $$. Yes, they are expensive, but most of the safes like Cannon aren't really worth much. Last time I looked at them, I saw several ways that I could get one open without messing with the lock. I know way too many people who have had their homes burglerised and lost their firearms in the process. Maybe not that big of a deal if you just have an old Mossberg 500 and a Ruger 10/22, but throw in a few Kimbers, an AR, a Wincester Mod 70, and a revolver or two, and then all the sudden the safe doesn't seem so expensive. Gives you a good place to keep your important documents too.
> 
> If you're going to make one, I would look at building a closet with a false wall in the back.
> 
> ...


I bought the Winchester safe that Tractor Supply sells for the same price as most of the Cannons. It is 10 times the safe at the same price. I'd look into that one. I'll be getting another one soon. I have two neighbors that bought the Cannon's that are pissed they didn't get one like mine.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/safes/winchester-reg-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity-1043297?zoneMarketInfo=2-12&reqUrl=%2Fsafes%2Fwinchester-reg-gun-safe-24-gun-capacity-1043297&langId=-1&storeId=10551&storeCity=city%2C+state&catalogId=10001&storeZip=38060&ddkey=http:LocationBasedPricingCmd


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey and I'm not bashing anyone for buying a Cannon I just think the Winchester is far superior. They usually only keep one in the store at a time and I had to drive to a store an hours away after being on the phone all day when I found this one to get it. The store manager says they usually sell the same day they put them out on the floor.


----------



## protonvx (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the pop machine idea. One of my biggest conerns is that a thief will not be able to get into a safe, but once he/she has seen it; they know there is something valuable and it might entice them to come back when they figure out how to get into it or just take the whole safe.


----------



## scotty624 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for the safe idears folks but i'm tryin to keep it keep as i'm only gonna have 1 gun for a while, i plan on puttin if in my closet or where my bookshelf is but i just need ideas, later in the future when i'm livin on my own and have the money i plan on gettin a libarty safe for my guns and other important stuff, keep the idears comin yall, i got till next month to build a rack or a safe,

Scotty


----------



## Oldcarjunkie (Dec 27, 2011)

dbierman said:


> I bought the Winchester safe that Tractor Supply sells for the same price as most of the Cannons. It is 10 times the safe at the same price. I'd look into that one. I'll be getting another one soon. I have two neighbors that bought the Cannon's that are pissed they didn't get one like mine.





dbierman said:


> Hey and I'm not bashing anyone for buying a Cannon I just think the Winchester is far superior. They usually only keep one in the store at a time and I had to drive to a store an hours away after being on the phone all day when I found this one to get it. The store manager says they usually sell the same day they put them out on the floor.


No worries on the cannon safe, I like mine. I had a Stack on 28 gun safe before and then my collection Multiplied by triple so now i needed something bigger. The cannon in the pic is the TS6040, which claims to be a 36 gun safe but its not, it is a 48, 24 rows on both sides. Same as the one that costo sells online but different wrapper. I really like that it has a recessed door and no hinges on the outside as it will make for a harder time to get a crow bar anywhere and pry on it.



scotty624 said:


> thanks for the safe idears folks but i'm tryin to keep it keep as i'm only gonna have 1 gun for a while, i plan on puttin if in my closet or where my bookshelf is but i just need ideas, later in the future when i'm livin on my own and have the money i plan on gettin a libarty safe for my guns and other important stuff, keep the idears comin yall, i got till next month to build a rack or a safe,
> 
> Scotty


Personally if it were me and you just wanted something for 1 shotgun and a bow. and you plan on keeping it in the house/room. I would buy a used Lane ceder chest off craigslist and use that. nice sturdy construction. about 100.00 and put the shotgun in the bottom and cover with blankets. They have locks on them , just make sure you get one that the owner still has the key.
something like this one i have would work good.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Oldcarjunkie said:


> No worries on the cannon safe, I like mine. I had a Stack on 28 gun safe before and then my collection Multiplied by triple so now i needed something bigger. The cannon in the pic is the TS6040, which claims to be a 36 gun safe but its not, it is a 48, 24 rows on both sides. Same as the one that costo sells online but different wrapper. I really like that it has a recessed door and no hinges on the outside as it will make for a harder time to get a crow bar anywhere and pry on it.


Here's some pics of mine. As far as the hinges go, they're only there to hold up the door when it is open. You can cut the hinges off and it still won't open. This allows for the door to open 180 degrees where the Cannons only open about 120 degrees. You can see in the pics it has 10 huge 1 1/4" bolts where the Cannon only had 4 or 5.

I installed the lighting kit last week and really like it. After searching all over for something to fit my needs I found this at Lowe's for $49. It comes with 4 light tubes but it's expandable just by buying more light tubes. You can add two more tubes to this kit but if you want more than that you have to buy another hub with doesn't cost much at all. This was the best LED kit I could find for a safe and it was very affordable. 

It has a controller pad to turn the light on and off and change the colors to what ever color you want. If you get tired of looking in there and seeing one color just change it. Every time you turn it back on it remembers what the last color you had it on.

I'm on my way back to Lowe's today to buy two more tubes for mine which will be all I ever need for it.

I'm just putting this out there for someone who might be looking for a good safe for guns or bows. You have to look for them and can be hard to find but they are worth it.

I paid $599 for it plus tax. You can't beat that with a stick.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's some more pics. You can see in the pics that I originally put it in layaway for $699 but later found that Sam's sold them for $599. I tookthe add to TSP and showed them when I went to pay it off and they matched the $599 price.

Some pics of the lighting kit for you too if you want to go looking for one.


----------



## Oldcarjunkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Def digging the light kit, might have to pick that up or something similar. The cannon is sitting empty right this second till i can get a hammer drill and bolt it down. Does the Winchester come pre-wired with plugs in it like the cannons do? I really like that compared to the stack-on 28 gun i had the rifles in. That and the fact i had about 36 rifles in the 28 gun safe, it was very difficult to get what i wanted that day for the range, etc.


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

It doesn't come with the wiring kit, it does come with the holes drilled in the bottom to bolt it down and the one in the back for the wire to pass through. I just bought a 6 plug strip and took the cord out of it, mounted the strip and passed the cord through the hole in the back and hooked it up.

The new safes come with a door organizer now and they may also come with the power already installed too.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

don't forget to check out sams club and bj club.....


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

safe cracker said:


> don't forget to check out sams club and bj club.....


Where's the bj club, I need to find that.


----------



## Water63 (Sep 13, 2011)

A cheap way to semi secure 1 gun is a bike lock. You can put a eye bolt in your closet into a stud then run the cable through the action on the shotgun or trigger guard. This will keep someone from just grabbing your gun and walking out with it But not real secure. You can find some of the cheaper security cabinets that are better than the cable. One of those will allow you to lock up your bow with your gun. Not sure what kinda bow you have but most bows now you have close tho $1000 in some it is an investment worth protecting. You can find a Homak or a Stack on cabinet at Wal Mart or Dicks Probably for not much more than $100. I have 3 Safes in the house all my guns and bows are locked up most insurance will not cover much on firearms or bows I lost 10 guns and they offered me $1500 not even close to the loss. Just say'n.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## dbierman (Nov 27, 2008)

Or this, you could make a picture frame long enough for a rifle or two.


----------

